# Custom Colored Gauges



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Anyone hear of any aftermarket companies making the gauges for the SPEC V. The red numbers on black is cool but it would look nicer if it were black numbers on red.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as I know there isn't any companies making them yet....But the company to watch would probably be www.importintelligence.com


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

try www.mmrusa.com they make custom gauges


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

I went to both of the sites and they dont have anything for nissan.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

Bklynraven4 said:


> *I went to both of the sites and they dont have anything for nissan. *


wanna put money on it?  

http://www.mmrusa.com/gauges.htm


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

i like the way the gauges look. but i would like a small change now. does anyone know how hard it is to change the bulb in the instrument cluster? also if any company makes colored bulbs in those sizes. i would also like to change the bulbs in behind the ac/vent knobs.

thanks in advance


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

Blkyraven,

I have been sponsered by ACautotechnics and they are coming out with gauges for the new specV i will try to get pictures up for you. I have them in my car and they look great. As for the price im not sure yet. Installing them is not a problem very simple install. During the day the gauges are white at nigt you have your choose of blue or green.

see you later,
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

Anthony,

As soon as you get those pics, send me an email.

Good looking out


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

Blkyraven,

I just got you message and here you go, the pictures came out ok but not like i wanted them to. But, you can get an idea of what they look like. If you are looking for more stuff for the car just go to NPM and look up project SpecV that is my car. This month there was nothing on the car but, look for next moths issue because we will be running to articles on the car CAI from Hotshot Performance and Hose-Kit from Hose Techniques.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry the first ones did not work. These should work
if you have any questions feel free to reply or look on NPM and find project SpecV thats my car hehe. Well you guys have a good one.

Anthony,


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't care for the night...unless they can get more bright....or unless it's the picture. But I love the day time color! Any word on the price?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

Anthony,

They look hot. I WANT THEM!!!! what do i need to do and how much will it cost me?? email me and let me know.

[email protected]

THanks
Bklynraven


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm interested in the price and how to get them too.....please post some more info or PM me 
Is the blue like the "Hyper Blue" or like the "indigo blue"...I cant really tell from the pic.
Thanx


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

guys,

Be looking for the article on the gauges in one of the up and coming NPM issues. I will answer all you questions in the article. So, if you guys can be patient you wont be disappointed.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Anthony, At least tell us when the article is going to be available.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

raven,

I'm going to try to get in the Aug. Issue but i cant garentee anything. So, just keep checking the issue every month. Well i got to go 

later,
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

You know, it'd be awsome if NPM went subscription/mail. I'd much prefer a papercopy than the online version. Just think of it, I could read it while on the crapper....oh woops, did I say that outloud?


----------

